# Fishing Related Items Antiques, Found or Passed Down



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

What type of fishing related antiques or possibly antiques have you found or had passed down to you.

Here's just one of several antiques we have and by far the oldest I think... :mrgreen:

As partner tells the story this was found when she was a young'n out and about with her brothers and sister walking along a creek bed after the flood water receded. I have to say a nice find without a doubt. Curious as to what type of fish it was...

[attachment=0:35wdyljy]Fossil Fish-1.jpg[/attachment:35wdyljy]


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

I found some vintage fishing lures at a pawn shop that I got for 1$ a piece! Although I think wyogoob may have fished with them at one time  jk jk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I still have an old original "Strawberry Wobbler" in frog colors somewhere...


-DallanC


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have two 60's vintage Mitchell reels.
One is new in the box.
The other one was my first ever reel and both of my sons learned to fish with it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a picture for you older fishermen and women. A old paddle board with leaded line. I first remembered seeing it back in the 50's and know that it was used some time in the 30's. I also have a couple of Mitchel 300 real from the 50's. One of them was my dads and the other was my first fishing reel that I lost to a large rainbow in Deer Creek. I know that it was a rainbow because my dad caught him the next weekend with my pole and reel still connected to the hook and line.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Neat paddle board. There are still a few people who use them up at Fish Lake. Looks like a pretty good workout to me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> I found some vintage fishing lures at a pawn shop that I got for 1$ a piece! Although I think wyogoob may have fished with them at one time  jk jk


I heard that!


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a new in the box "Pocket fisherman".....I'm not that old to have antiques but my body says otherwise,


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Critter said:


> Here is a picture for you older fishermen and women. A old paddle board with leaded line. I first remembered seeing it back in the 50's and know that it was used some time in the 30's. I also have a couple of Mitchel 300 real from the 50's. One of them was my dads and the other was my first fishing reel that I lost to a large rainbow in Deer Creek. I know that it was a rainbow because my dad caught him the next weekend with my pole and reel still connected to the hook and line.


We still use those boards as fishlake, stawberry, scofield..... my dad uses them and loves them because it keeps his hands free while running the trolling motor, and he does not have to watch a pole, he feels the strike.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I still have an old original "Strawberry Wobbler" in frog colors somewhere...
> 
> -DallanC


I actually have probably 50 of those old original hand made wobblers, aquired then from a an old duffer that was hanging it up and didn't have any use for them any more.


----------

